# What to do if turkeys are done too early....



## tds73 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello All,

I am pretty new to smoking and am going to smoke 2, 11 lb birds tomorrow. I am a little nervous when it comes to the time they are done. So far it seems everything I have smoked took longer than what I was anticipating. I would rather be done a little early with the birds than be late. If it matters, one will be maple barbeque and one will be bacon butter, both spatchcocked and brined. I would like to have a crispy skin on these. Which leads me to my question:

Is there any way to keep the bird warm if one or both finish early and still maintain a crisp skin? Or am I overthinking this and turkey will not moisten the skin while resting like pork's bark gets soft when you foil it and store it for later?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

What temp are you cooking them at? Since you say crispy skin I will assume 325+. Those birds should be done in 2 1/2-3 hours then rest 30-45 minutes. 

If you finish early wrap in foil, wrap in towels and put them in a cooler. They will keep temps for 3-4 hours. The skin may absorb moisture, it will be bite through. If you feel the need put under broiler for a few minutes.


----------



## joe black (Nov 25, 2015)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you on this great site.  Dirtsailor has you on the right track.  Go for it.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe


----------



## den60 (Nov 25, 2015)

If it gets done early wrap it in foil and put in a cooler. It will stay warm for quite some time and it will allow the meat to rest.


----------

